# Upgrade options for Aspire 5315



## ccryder137 (Sep 16, 2009)

**__ACER TECH SUPPORT IS ABOUT AS USEFUL AS TITS ON A TURTLE__**

Greetings All, my apologies if this Q. has already been canvassed - can't find any relevant info.

Would someone familiar with the Aspire 5315 please cast their eye over this & let me know what the max. perform. upgrade possible is:


Upgrading/Updating the Aspire 5315 

Customer (ccryder137) 09/08/2009 01:25 AM 
I upgrade legacy computers for disadvantaged school kids in my community.

I have a number of donated Aspire 5315 notebooks:

1] Please advise if the chipset in the Aspire 5315 is GL960 or GM965.

2] Please advise if the socket is 'P'.

3] Please advise as to the most powerful/fastest CPU that the current shipset will support.

4] Please advise if chipset can be updated/upgraded.

5] Please advise as the maximum amount of RAM chipset supports - what is the best brand of RAM recommended by Acer.

6] Please advise as to the fastest HDD drive which can be installed in the Aspire 5315.

7] Please advise as to the max extent to which BIOS can be updated/upgraded.

8] Please advise if Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter can be upgraded

Thank you kindly, ccryder137. 

ref:

ACER TECH SUPPORT IS ABOUT AS USEFUL AS TITS ON A TURTLE
Discussion Thread 
Response (Gopakumar_GWSI677) 09/08/2009 04:34 AM 

Dear CCRYDER137,

Thank you for contacting Acer America. I’ll be happy to assist you with this issue.

The Serial Number LXALCOY530816046EE1601 failed to match any existing system information in our database, we would recommend you to verify the correct Serial Number which is 22 or 13 character alphanumeric or 11 digit SNID number. 

You could locate the serial number:
- On the bottom of a notebook 
- On the back or side of a desktop 
- Under the front sliding door on a desktop 
- On the original computer box, i.e. the label on the front of your computer case that contains information that identifies your computer model and serial number.
- In your Acer laptop there is an option to find out the serial number without looking to the label.
- Press FN+F2, then the Acer eSetting window will appear. 
- There will be an option for system information. Please click on that.
- We can find out a mother board icon there.
- Select that mother board icon. There you can find the system serial number.
-Please note that the serial number does not have the character ' O '. It only has ' 0 '. Please double check the serial number again.

With this information we would be in a better position to help you out.

For further clarifications please feel free to visit our web site http://support.acer.com
Thank you for contacting Acer, 
Have a great day!

Respectfully,
Acer America 
Online Technical Support


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

System Specs can be found here:
http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/0000/Acer/Aspire5315/Aspire5315sp2.shtml

Chipset info can be found here:
http://ark.intel.com/chipset.aspx?familyID=26558

1] Please advise if the chipset in the Aspire 5315 is GL960 or GM965.
*Mobile Intel GL960 Express Chipset*

2] Please advise if the socket is 'P'.
*PPGA478*

3] Please advise as to the most powerful/fastest CPU that the current shipset will support.
*Valid Processor Combinations 

Intel® Celeron® Processor 550 (1M Cache, 2.00 GHz, 533 MHz FSB) 

Intel® Celeron® Processor 560 (1M Cache, 2.13 GHz, 533 MHz FSB) 

Intel® Celeron® Processor 570 (1M Cache, 2.26 GHz, 533 MHz FSB) *

4] Please advise if chipset can be updated/upgraded.
*Chipset is integrated into the motherboard, it is not upgradable*

5] Please advise as the maximum amount of RAM chipset supports - what is the best brand of RAM recommended by Acer.
*Up to 1 GB of DDR2 533 MHz memory, upgradeable to 
2 GB using two soDIMM modules (dual-channel support)*

6] Please advise as to the fastest HDD drive which can be installed in the Aspire 5315.
*up to 200 GB Hard Disk Drive, RPM speed 7200 is max for laptop HDD's*

7] Please advise as to the max extent to which BIOS can be updated/upgraded.
*Most current version of BIOS from acer is v1.45* 

8] Please advise if Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter can be upgraded
*AR5007EG is a mini-PCI card, they can normally be upgraded to another wi-fi card that uses the mini-PCI. Intel 4965AGN, possibly even Intel wi-fi Link 5100/5300*


----------



## ccryder137 (Sep 16, 2009)

You are a scholar & a gentleman good sir - the schoolkids [all 7 of them] of Woop-Woop via Black Stump the Pilbara salute you!!!

Cheers, CC



Madcatz said:


> System Specs can be found here:
> http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/notebook/0000/Acer/Aspire5315/Aspire5315sp2.shtml
> 
> Chipset info can be found here:
> ...


----------

